# Just putting up some ramdom pictures I took of past years.



## grandview

.............................


----------



## grandview

...............................


----------



## grandview

......................................


----------



## grandview

................................


----------



## dfd9

The first one is the best. That's a nasty looking squall moving in.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

I like number 8, pulling into a lot that hasnt been touched man its a rush...


----------



## Stik208

One man show for plowing and mowing? It also appears you drive gas trucks with plows and salters that are not too heavy for them.


----------



## RepoMan1968

my random picture


----------



## RepoMan1968

this is my random picture


----------



## 2_Djinn

3rd pic from the bottom , did your truck stack that snow or a loader ? 


I hope this winter is like those pics...haha


----------



## grandview

2_Djinn;1485494 said:


> 3rd pic from the bottom , did your truck stack that snow or a loader ?
> 
> I hope this winter is like those pics...haha


I have a Boss v plow so I could say yes,but that was done with a loader.


----------



## scholzee

Picture #2 just love it when the idiots who put the inspection sticker on gouge up your registration sticker.


----------



## grandview

scholzee;1485519 said:


> Picture #2 just love it when the idiots who put the inspection sticker on gouge up your registration sticker.


Still have that one on,it expired in 2007.


----------



## peteo1

I like the first one as well. There's nothing better than being out doing something and you look up and see those dark clouds. I just smile ear to ear and think of the money that will soon be rolling in. 

I had to laugh at the second one. It looks like you were prepared to be out there awhile with those sunglasses on the dash Hahahaha


----------



## JD Dave

Where's the pics of all the pregnant ladies?


----------



## maverjohn

Nice ! I like # 11, Good stack.


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1485615 said:


> Where's the pics of all the pregnant ladies?


Your wife asked not to post it!Thumbs Up


----------



## BPS#1

The last pic with both trucks side by side.


Is there a reason you go with the small mirrors???
I've always had the tow mirrors on my trucks but I sure hear a lot of b!tching on the pickup forums about how much the little mirrors suck.


----------



## grandview

BPS#1;1485690 said:


> The last pic with both trucks side by side.
> 
> Is there a reason you go with the small mirrors???
> I've always had the tow mirrors on my trucks but I sure hear a lot of b!tching on the pickup forums about how much the little mirrors suck.


That's what came with the trucks.Who uses mirrors when backing up anyways?


----------



## BPS#1

Back until you feel it???? Thats how you roll?


----------



## grandview

I'm a professional,I put the snow into a pile,I should know when to stop backing up!


----------



## ultimatelawns

Sweet post BPS#1. Been there before but with snow piles


----------



## Mega cab

Nice pic I am not going to be able to sleep now.


----------

